
A freelance lifestyle in a corporate workplace - jlhamilton
http://www.reuters.com/articlePrint?articleId=USN2832352020080529
======
auston
I'd love to see the adoption of the ROWE (results oriented work environment)
model on a large scale.

~~~
spiralhead
Unfortunately, in my experience, ROWE remains an exception to the rule. This
is exactly what drove me to freelancing.

Although this is not true for everyone (including people I care about),
traditional "ass-in-your-char" office environments literally drove me insane.

